# Skidding (pictures)



## slowp (May 22, 2010)

Skidding begins on those nice, tall trees. The ground is what we consider to be very flat, and the old skid trails are still good. I have not had to mark any extra trees for skid trails.


----------



## bullbuck (May 22, 2010)

not much taper,those should scale well


----------



## Greystoke (May 22, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> not much taper,those should scale well



West Coast Second growth, never much taper. I guess that is why they have west side scribner.


----------



## slowp (May 22, 2010)

There's a wee bit of rot in some of the butts. We have root rot all over the place.


----------



## wvlogger (May 22, 2010)

oh i miss doing that looks good


----------



## joesawer (May 22, 2010)

Hmmmm gotta love those Case final drives!


----------



## bullbuck (May 22, 2010)

they simpler to work on than say a 77'cat d6c?


----------



## joesawer (May 22, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> they simpler to work on than say a 77'cat d6c?



No but you will get a whole lot better at working on them. They are downright delicate compared to any of the other major brands.


----------



## bullbuck (May 22, 2010)

understood,got a few years under my belt at the helm of cat 6s and i found out if you only turn going downhill,NEVER WHILE BACKING UP!finals seem to last much longer,i think that what destroys a final is backing up and ratcheting the track,too much torque there,just beats on that dead axle and then thats when fluid starts to show.not to say i havent been guilty of ratcheting a worn rail,just that i am better at avoiding it now


----------



## joesawer (May 22, 2010)

You are right. Just because it can does not mean you should!
It is amazing how long you can make stuff last when its yours! lol
I have got to the point that I don't like to do any steering that pulls the motor down. It helps everything last and helps keep the tracks on top of the ground instead of in the ground.


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2010)

joesawer said:


> You are right. Just because it can does not mean you should!
> It is amazing how long you can make stuff last when its yours! lol
> I have got to the point that I don't like to do any steering that pulls the motor down. It helps everything last and helps keep the tracks on top of the ground instead of in the ground.



LOL...you and Bullbuck said it right. When that ugly yellow machine belongs to you and all the guys at the Cat parts counter know you by your first name you start taking better care of stuff. Much better care.


----------



## bullbuck (May 22, 2010)

i do not have my own heavy equipment as of yet,but if nothing else i have learned logging for others is that equipment that continues to move, continues to make money.like when i first started(and of course didnt listen back then)that "you dont have to make a bunch of moves out here,you just have to make the right ones"i do my best to operate by that standard.


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> i do not have my own heavy equipment as of yet,but if nothing else i have learned logging for others is that equipment that continues to move, continues to make money.like when i first started(and of course didnt listen back then)that "you dont have to make a bunch of moves out here,you just have to make the right ones"i do my best to operate by that standard.



Those are the guys that make money for you...the ones that treat the iron like it was theirs.


----------



## ryan_marine (May 23, 2010)

That is one thing I was worried about when my cutting partner wanted to start skidding logs. It had been about 12 years sense he drove a tractor. Now I trust him to drive anywhere. My A doesn't impact much except on the large (400+bf) logs. 

Ray


----------



## floyd (May 23, 2010)

You think it's because of their vodoo 2speed turning thing? leased an 850 1x. JD550 was a better machine.


----------



## joesawer (May 23, 2010)

floyd said:


> You think it's because of their vodoo 2speed turning thing? leased an 850 1x. JD550 was a better machine.





No, its because it is small!
A TD 15 has the voodoo 2 speed also but is pretty rugged.


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2010)

I guess these are No Skidding pictures. This is why even flat ground used to be logged by yarder. Clearcuts and high lead. If they were using a yarder there'd be logs moving out of the unit on the wet days. 

The road is in good shape and there's rock under that mud. The skid trails have no rock. This ground will drain and dry quickly if we ever get a dry day. I've got the wood stove fired up and a mug of hot coffee. :angel:


----------



## bullbuck (May 28, 2010)

that timber stand sure is dense,i dont see any cut or leave trees,were you outside of the unit when you took the second pic?


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> that timber stand sure is dense,i dont see any cut or leave trees,were you outside of the unit when you took the second pic?



Nope. That's inside. And has been cut. Probably won't ever enter it again unless the political climate changes.


----------

